# Living under a rock... Rear-entry bindings



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I switched the whole family to them this year. Never used them before, 
WOW where have you been......
-Slyder


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> So, how do they hold up compared to regular bindings? Seems pretty badass to be able to drop the rear, stick it in, and lock it back up, (Wow that sounded very sexual).


I've got Flow Fives and I love'em. Not going back.


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I love them. Some people hate them though. I use these for the mountain and some rides for the park. I plan to get burton capstraps and ankle straps and replace the top of the flows and see if they would give me better response.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

That's the main thing I'm worried about, I'm rocking Rome 390's right now, (no plan on replacing them on this board) and since I started using cap straps 4 years ago I never want to go without them. 

Might have to try them out on the next deck I get though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

once the season starts I'll update you.
we are running all flows: 
NXT ASE
M9's
The Five

-Slyder


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

currently i have a pretty rigid boot, in fact i took the back plate off my old burton bindings and just use two straps over the foot, any reason this style would or wouldnt work well (or other binds for that matter) with a stiff boot? i bought the boots years ago not knowing squat other than they were comfy...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

*MountainManCO* No highback??? Isn't your heelside response sloppy? Those must be some stiff boots indeed.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to ride flows right after they first came on the market. I rode them for 5+ years. Converted every friend I rode with to flows. Great binding really comfortable.

Then the cap straps came out and I tried them. I moved onto Flux and many others. Flux were good bindings. I'm now on the k2 auto evers and to me they are the best binding I've ever used.

MountainManCO, what type of boot do you have? I like the stiffest boots I can find. Best boot I ever had were the 32 forecast, almost as stiff as a ski boot. I tried the Burton DriverX that everyone says are really stiff and was not impressed. Currently ride the Northwave Legends, way to soft for my liking but they fit like a glove.

As for riding without a highback, I see no reason to do that unless you are some crazy freestyler. Even then, just get a softer binding. You will not be able to remove the highback from flows, that is what makes the whole binding work. Ride with a highback, you will like it so much more than just relying on the boot for support.

MDC


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, riding without capstraps is one thing, but riding without highbacks? Seems like you would really lose alott of power and control from your backside turn.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi HoboMaster,

If you rode the early ones from Flow (like these protos from 1995), you would have had a mixed experience:










If you strap in to these NXT-AT-SE's, or the other sick new models from 2011, prepare for a blown mind:










Shameless promotion - The 2011 lineup:

Wiredsport | Snowboard Bindings, Snowboarding, All Mountain, Freeride, Freestyle


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> *MountainManCO* No highback??? Isn't your heelside response sloppy? Those must be some stiff boots indeed.


so... yeah... well, i picked up my board and boots and bindings used 10 years ago, the boots blew, only used them for a season, got new Burton's, the bindings were a pain (mainly that backside support) but i didn't have much money back then, so i figured if i get stiffer boots and just take that thing off maybe that will work, my boots are Burton's not sure what kind, they say Bone Out on the front of the tongue and have the number 77 on the inside of the tongue (along with other sizing and made in china stuff). Here are pictures of my boots and bindings (i know this will make you laugh)

















It seems to work out, but what the hell do i know, it's the only way i have ever done it... well now i have some $ and am going to do this thing right... thats why i have been reading tons on this forum (much thanks)

i am getting the NS Heritage board http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/30687-need-new-deck.html

plan on taking my boots to the shop seeing about fit for the following bindings:
Flow (FIVE, M11, M9)
Rome Targa 
K2 Drone 
Ride SPi 
Union Force
Flux TT30

so honestly i dont have a clue but figure i better get one, and a good setup, finally

sry for the thread hi-jack - all feedback welcome, especially on bindings (i am an all mountain freerider pow hunter - NO terrain park)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh man, you are going to be stoked when you buy a new pair of bindings, those things are dinosaurs :laugh:


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

lol... BTW i lived in Sandpoint before coming to Denver - LOVED SANDPOINT! Worked for Coldwater... in fact thats the mtn i learned to board on 8)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hey! A Sandpointian! I used to live in California, and moved here about 3 years ago after discovering it was the most badass place I've ever been. It's not the easiest making a living here since Idaho is a "Right to Work (For Nothing)" State and the economy is in shambles, but if you can make it happen this place has everything an outdoor enthusiast could ever want.

Come back sometime and ride Schweitzer, they've added quite a few upgrades in the past 5 or so years, so it's probably even better then you remember.

Man, can't go wrong with a Heritage. I ended up getting an Evo for this season to learn freestyle with, but that is for sure going to be my next board.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Those '95 Flows crack me up, WTH is up with those long ass bolts sticking out of the side?? Looks like something the good Dr. Frankenstien cobbled together in his spare time. On the other hand the '11's look sick, cool to see how far they have come. 

Mountainman, for sure time for a new set up


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> HAHAHAHA Those '95 Flows crack me up, WTH is up with those long ass bolts sticking out of the side?? Looks like something the good Dr. Frankenstien cobbled together in his spare time.QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, UGLY. But that is how prototyping goes. Set'm up so you can test'm, break'm down, rebuild'm better and then test again. Recessed hardware, etc comes much later.
> 
> ...


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

Those NXT-FRX's are their stiffest binding, i wonder if i would be a little shocked at that...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MountainManCO said:


> Those NXT-FRX's are their stiffest binding, i wonder if i would be a little shocked at that...


You will be. You have been riding zero support bindings and making up for it with overly stiff boots. When you switch to a modern, supportive boot with a highly adjustable binding, you will be shocked...but in a good way. The FRX allows a ton of adjustability, so you can dial the stiffness down a lot...or not. In fairness you do not need to spend that much (coming from where you were) to notice a huge improvement. The basic Flite 2's would suffice.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

where can i find Flow dealers in Denver? anyone know of one? i would like to see these in person


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I am an SP Fastec fan 










and a K2 Cinch fan


----------

